# Snails have no fins so...FINLESS PETS! Also what are these???



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Started spotting these lil guys about a week ago and now I see 4 of em. I'm scared to vacuum my substrate now because I don't want to kill any : ( anyone know what species these are? PS I don't consider them pests...So please no advice on killing them. Also sorry for the god awful pictures. Glass is blurry.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Baby trumpet snails!! Have hundreds in my tank, they're just gorgeous! They don't have problem with vacuuming, they usually stick well on the gravel  I promise you'll fall in love with them soon!! How's Sundance doing, btw?


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh I adore them already. I think I know how they got there. I had bought duckweed a LONG time ago. It was one of my first plants and I didn't know to rinse them BUT I kinda had them in a cup of aquarium water because I was still cycling her tank. I had noticed two snails, a trumpet, I suppose as you say, and a teensy ramshorn. At that time I was terrified of having snails in the aquarium because I had read all the bad press on them and I couldn't bare to kill them so I kept them in the cup with some of the duckweed and was going to just let them live out their lives...legit two months later they were still going and I felt bad so I toss em in the tank lol the ramshorn was named Turbo and he flew all over that tank. The trumpet disappeared only to be seen once more, so I named him dracula because he never came out during the day. Poor turbo died at random one day and I had assumed Dracula met the same fate. I had alos bought the two Nerite snails Thing One and Thing Two during Turbo's time and they have been thriving. Welp I guess Dracula started himself a lil family which makes me happy lol he lives on!

Anyways Sundance is doing splendid. I guess her bulged eye will never go down but her other is fine and she sees fine. Her front fins are really taking their time healing still but all in all she's much better and happy and HUNGRY lol thank you for asking.


----------

